# Driveway Markers



## ramsport1500

I was wondering if I can get some info on what works the best and is the most bang for the buck for Driveway markers, I have been plowing for 2 years now and just came across some fiberglass with reflective tape on them, one of my customers has put them in, and I want to buy them to put in the rest of my customers driveways. Hope someone can point me in the right direction to purchase these.
Thank you in advance
Shawn


----------



## murray83

I use cut rebar and paint the upper part a bright orange,I get the rebar as scrap from a local foundation contractor I know for free.


----------



## f250man

You can order them from C.P.W on line.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Hello, go to your local lumber yard and get a bundel of 8' feering strips. Rip them in half (length ways) and then cut them in 3rds (sort ways). Make sense? A bundle of 8 of them is about 10-15 bucks. And you get 48 per bundel if you cut them length ways, and cut them in 3rds. They works great and you really aren't gonna care if them get stolen or broken. (damn kids take them and break them off and then you can't see where your opsticals are anymore.)

Ryan


----------



## ECS

1X2" x 48" Stake Pointed (Pointed Lath) available at any lumber yard. Bundle of 50 is about $18 here. Hammer in ground, spray paint top 6" in florescent paint.


----------



## murray83

For the guys that are useing wooden stakes how long are they lasting you on average?


----------



## ECS

I loose 1 or 2 per drive per year, so maybe $1 a year per driveway.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Mine accually lasted longer than I thought. At this ice arena I plow about half of them got taken or broken by kids that just didn't care. I had all the islands staked and It wasn't that bad as far as not being able to see them because when I would plow that lot I would try not to wind row the snow onto the islands. So I could still see where they were the next time I would have to go there becasue It wouldn't be plowed and plus there are trees in each island so I had an idea of where each one was. I didn't even paint the top halfs of them. I am heading there tommorrow to clean up some garbage and pull out the plow stakes.
I never stake out my residential. That is the owners responsiblity for staking things out, i.e. edges of the driveways, sprinkelers, and what not. I tell each one of my accounts that except the commercial accounts.

Ryan


----------



## 1sthippy

*Markers*



f250man;384659 said:


> You can order them from C.P.W on line.


I think Home Depot has them also. Might cost an arm and a leg thou. Hippy


----------



## troy28282

Using wood stakes are a cheap method of marking but they dont seem to hold up. Heavy/wet snow eats those stakes up all day long. We use the fiberglass 4ft stakes and they hold up well. There still are some that are still around from the first order of them and if they break, we cut them up and use them markside walks. In our contracts, it states that we provide the stakes on their property and they are our property. If the same amount that put in the fall isnt there in spring, customer gets a bill for the ones that are missing.


----------



## murray83

I was thinking of switching over to wood stakes since my current rebar stakes are free as posted above but if I was to switch over to wood that could be a tax benifit.

I'll weigh my options later on in the fall.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Think of it this way. If you are backing up and you accidently hit a wood stake it will break off and not damage the truck as apposed to the steel one. Thats one way I look at it. Just my 2 cents.

Ryan


----------



## apik1

Driveway markers? are thoes the things that stick out of all my snow piles? Use wood car doors don't like the metal ones, and when you do hit them with the plow they will not mess up black top if they get caught under the blade.


----------



## Martinson9

murray83;384594 said:


> I use cut rebar and paint the upper part a bright orange,I get the rebar as scrap from a local foundation contractor I know for free.


The rebar might be free, but repairing your paint job isn't if you sideswipe one. One of my customers put one up and I sidewswiped it and it left a nice mark on my molding around my wheel well.


----------



## the_machine

*idea*

if there is any localthat holds salvage lards there might be steel poles that holds plastic fences work great


----------



## nms0219

I use steel electric fence posts they are round rebar with a metal piece welded at the botom. On the top I put a plastic bar guard. the bar guards I use are bright green. Works well for me. I place the stakes about a foot off the driveway so I have never hit one with the truck or plow.


----------



## Green Feet

I ordered 1/2" X 48" Fiberglass stakes from Angelo's. I got them in 2 days. Will be putting them in Monday. .50 each up to 100. 100 or more for .45 each.


----------



## PremierLand

I always get the fiberglass ones from angelos, they are cheap whichis great. I would NEVER buy the ones with reflective tape, they will get stolen VERY quick. I just get the 48" orange fiberglass ones, that way if someone takes them im only out a couple cents or dollars at the most.


----------



## theplowmeister

Once I made my markers... my time is not free now I buy them.

I ran into a re-bar marker I did not know was there ( I picked up a driveway mid season and it was buried) it went through my fender ( I'm glad it wasn't my floor and leg or the radiator).

If I need to push snow someplace, I can push it over the fiberglass poles, they spring back up!


----------



## Gicon

Ive always used the 48" Fiberglass ones. I feel as though they are the easiest on the trucks if you were to knick one, and they always bounce back where as wood and rebar wont. They are $2 a piece at the local Home Depot. I buy them from the midwest for a little less than that. I also charge to install them. I drill them into the ground and they dont come out all year long. They are very flexible. To each their own though. Whatever works best for you, the plow guy.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*Same here...48" fiberglass from Home Depot*

they're expensive but i only have a few accounts so far...I'm putting my name and number on them with a sharpie...might be a slight deterrent to theft...we'll see!

To the previous poster...how do you "drill" them into the ground? Do you take a cordless with you and just mount the rod in the drill chuck?? I just hammer them in with a rubber mallet...curious how that works??


----------



## Gicon

MOWBIZZ;436866 said:


> they're expensive but i only have a few accounts so far...I'm putting my name and number on them with a sharpie...might be a slight deterrent to theft...we'll see!
> 
> To the previous poster...how do you "drill" them into the ground? Do you take a cordless with you and just mount the rod in the drill chuck?? I just hammer them in with a rubber mallet...curious how that works??


Yes I bring a cordless drill with an 18" long drill bit (so I dont have to bend over as far) drill the pilot hole, than my guy sticks the marker in the hole. I dont know how you would hammer a fiberglass marker with a mallett. Thats news to me.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

*I like your method better...*



Gicon;437183 said:


> Yes I bring a cordless drill with an 18" long drill bit (so I dont have to bend over as far) drill the pilot hole, than my guy sticks the marker in the hole. I dont know how you would hammer a fiberglass marker with a mallett. Thats news to me.


More like tapping them in...lol Sometimes you have to move them around a bit til you find some softer ground, but they usually stay put...Gonna try your drill trick...I used to be a security system installer so I have some nice long bits!

How deep do you drill your pilot hole... the full 18 " ?? 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gicon

No man, are you crazy? 1/4" drill bit, put it in the ground 9" 18" and your gonna hit China....Sticking the markers in the ground wont get you until April. You drill them in and you can run them over multiple times and they will flop right back up.....guaranteed


----------



## muskie00

*.50 snow poles*



Green Feet;428127 said:


> I ordered 1/2" X 48" Fiberglass stakes from Angelo's. I got them in 2 days. Will be putting them in Monday. .50 each up to 100. 100 or more for .45 each.


Where is Angelo's ... how can I get ahold of them to buy snow poles for .50?


----------



## Neige

Here you go http://www.angelos-supplies.com/


----------

